# What do you use for tear stains??



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm picking up my girl on Sunday and she is a white/light buff color. I've noticed she has a bit of a tear stain issue since she started teething. Does anyone else's chi have tear stain issues and what do you use and how often??


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with tear stains, and I think they make them cuter!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

*tear stains*



lacedolphin said:


> I'm picking up my girl on Sunday and she is a white/light buff color. I've noticed she has a bit of a tear stain issue since she started teething. Does anyone else's chi have tear stain issues and what do you use and how often??



Many Bichon owners use Angel's Eyes. The main ingredient is Tylan powder, which is an antibiotic. Some use Tylan powder alone. The best place to get Angel's Eyes is Drugstore.com. It's a little pricey. I haven't tried it, but know a lot of Bichon owners who swear by it. Diet seems to have a lot to do with tear staining. One of my Bichons has almost no staining and the other has just a little, so I don't use anything except keeping their eyes clean. When my male came to live with me at a year old, he had terrible tear stains and stains all around his mouth and on his feet where he licked them. It all cleared up pretty quickly with a change in his food to Wysong. My Chi is brown, so tear staining doesn't show up a lot, but she has almost no tear staining. She eats Wysong Synorgon food.


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

I have used angel eyes and it works and it works fast.
I used it on my bichon mix. I used it steady for a couple months the way the directions tell you to and then I cut way back and the tear staining is much better and has not returned. I no longer use angel eyes
My chihuahua doe not have enough tear staining for me to use angels eyes, but he is also not white.


----------



## amy527 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a fawn chi with white markings and I had trouble with tear stains while teething and tried Angel Eyes and I absolutely swear by it! I saw results almost immediately. Like Brenda mentioned it is a bit pricey but I think it's well worth the money.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm checking into that. Seems alot of people are swearing by it, and tearing seems to be a common problem while teething. That stuff is expensive though!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> There's nothing wrong with tear stains, and I think they make them cuter!


I agree actually, it gives their face some personality  My bf has said that Yoshi is cuter when she has them haha. Since I've switched her food though, they've almost gone away completely ... except when she has allergies in the summer.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

My chi does it every now and then , i just take a warm cloth and wipe it clean ! It helps it !


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just use a warm cloth as well when Zoey's eyes start to water.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Angel eyes is awesome!!! I'm one thats hates the tear stains also. It just look unclean to me.

lori


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

As a natural alternative for eyes I use tincture of euphrasia diluted to about 10drops in a couple of dessertspoons of warm water. It is great for any eye troubles dog or human


----------

